# Regina



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

This isn't my kitty, but she's at a shelter I volunteer at adoption events for. She is the sweetest thing ever and has been at the shelter for over 6 months (which, I for the life of me, cannot understand). She's absolutely STUNNING and is a tiny little thing. She's 4 years old, but she's smaller than a pair of 10 month old female kittens we have. She's not interested at all in playing with the kittens (she just sits in her chair and supervises), but she loves one-on-one play time with people, but in general, she's very mellow and quiet. I'm so in love with her! And all of the volunteers love her too. But, everyone always seems interested in adopting kittens (shocking), so she gets overlooked.


----------



## calypsocoin (Jan 20, 2014)

Awww that's so sad! She seems like a sweetie and I love her little half and half face  My Mac was the sweetest kitty at the shelter but he was there at least 2 months and I'm sure it's because he's an adult cat. I hope someone comes along soon and gives her a forever home!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Emily, She's a Very Pretty Girl...
She looks a lot like one I used to have...I pray someone sees her Specialness and adopts her soon!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

She'll find her person and it'll be worth the wait. In the meantime, she has a group of volunteers willing to give lots of affection - not a bad way to wait until she adopts her human.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

It's a no-kill shelter, and we have a lot of cats in foster too, so I know she won't be euthanized. It's just so sad. I've always wondered if cats feel depressed when they see the parade of kittens come and go, while they don't get adopted? There is another volunteer with a teenage daughter who comes to a lot of the adoption events and she loves Regina. She was asking her Mom if they could foster her (they're last foster was a failure , so I think she was implying adoption). I have a feeling one of the volunteers will take her in. Honestly, if Monkey wasn't still new to the house, I'd take her!

I love her split face too - she almost looks like someone took a Sharpie marker and drew along her face. She's so pretty!


----------



## koshechka (Jul 14, 2013)

She is gorgeous.


----------



## Kelly-Duke (Nov 14, 2011)

emilyatl said:


> This isn't my kitty, but she's at a shelter I volunteer at adoption events for. She is the sweetest thing ever and has been at the shelter for over 6 months (which, I for the life of me, cannot understand). She's absolutely STUNNING and is a tiny little thing. She's 4 years old, but she's smaller than a pair of 10 month old female kittens we have. She's not interested at all in playing with the kittens (she just sits in her chair and supervises), but she loves one-on-one play time with people, but in general, she's very mellow and quiet. I'm so in love with her! And all of the volunteers love her too. But, everyone always seems interested in adopting kittens (shocking), so she gets overlooked.


She is truly beautiful! I love cats with little feminine faces like that  I hope she finds a home soon!!!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

wow, those eyes of hers, knock me out!! They are beautiful!! And so is the rest of her


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

The picture really doesn't do her eyes justice. She has the prettiest bright green eyes. I just found out that someone put in an app and is interested in her and will be coming in to meet her this weekend. Fingers crossed they're looking for a mellow, sweet girl like her.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Aw, she is very sweet. I get so sad too, when I see how the kittens come and go in a day, and the older cats stay for a long time. The Pet Supermarket by my house adopts out cats from the SPCA, and those kittens are gone so quickly. I hope this girl finds her home soon.

I am fostering this little stray girl that wandered onto my porch, trying desperately to see if she has an owner, because she seems so much like a cat that is owned by someone. But no luck. So now I need to find her a good mommy. We keep her in our den at night, and when we go in to spend a little time with her before bedtime, she squeezes in between me and the couch and just purrs and snuggles. The sweetest little thing. And she is getting along better with my boys and my dog. I really hope I find her a mommy soon. 

These poor little strays, I know we wish they could all find homes, it's just so sad.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

What a little stunner! I love the color pattern! And the white whiskers!


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Regina got adopted!  We had a group of 3 kittens come in (which always sucks because 1 invariably gets left behind). For whatever reason, Regina really bonded with one of them, a little all-black kitten named Alyssa. The person who was interested in Regina saw her snuggling with Alyssa and decided to adopt them both (so not only did Regina get adopted, but a solid black kitty ). Here's a pic of them together.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Emily I'm doing a Major Happy Dance!! This is Wonderful News!
And they'll have each other to boot!!


----------

